# WC: Spain 71 - Yugoslavia 69



## oberon (Jun 13, 2002)

Great defensive game of Spain. Pau Gasol 25 points, 9 rebounds.

I can't find the boxscore. The official web doesn't work.

I'm sooooo happy!!!


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

God, we should've seen this coming, huh? Yugoslavia's players were obviously too busy thinking about their eventual potential matchup with the U.S., they overlooked Spain. WHY didn't we see this COMING, huh?

Of course, it's double-elimination, right? Two teams make it out of each bracket, and then the teams get re-seeded in a single-elimination bracket? Right?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Wrong
3 teams out of each bracket...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I am so glad Yugoslavia lost :yes:


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Yeah, I hate Yugoslabia since Vlade is on it. 

Well, gracias Spain! :yes:


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

here is a little article on the game. nice game played by both teams :yes: 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/ap/20020830/ap-spain-yugoslavia.html


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

Is n e one watching the usa germany game iz the 3rd quarter tight now and its tied 67 all. I just turned on the tv expected to see a blow out.


----------



## GoCocs9188 (Jul 19, 2002)

USA team is really lucky to have Paul Pierce. He's taking over the game!


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

LOL and the US wins by like 15 i think not positive


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> Yeah, I hate Yugoslabia since Vlade is on it.
> 
> Well, gracias Spain! :yes:



Yeah And Peja too


----------

